# Please meet 2 of my boys .....



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Flint and me having a chat, except he's not listening.
2. Fletcher on the left, Flint on the right.
3. Together.
4. Who's at the gate?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They're beautiful boys! And they obviously love each other.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, those are great pictures! 
The boys make such a handsome pair!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments. I will have another go at attaching pictures that can be seen and not squinted at! I'm very proud of my rescued Rotties and love them very much - like everyone else on this forum, we all love our dogs! I'll keep boring you with more pictures until I get it right!! 

You're all very kind with your lovely comments, thank you! Christine.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful dogs! I love me some rotties.  Thanks for sharing! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What stunning boys!


----------

